# yellow/orange patches on tongue



## sayyadina (Dec 9, 2008)

My little 6 year old boy has some yellowish orange patches on either side of his tongue. 

I also have a 12 year old female 'tiel who lives next to him, in her own cage, and she's fine.

Other than that, he's acting completely normal. He does have a tendency to eat some weird things, like dried poop, dirt & bricks.

They have an appointment with the vet on April 10. Couldn't get anything sooner.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Well until you can get him into the vet, keep him away from dirt and bricks - and keep his cage as clean as possible....

that would be my suggestion


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Eating poop tells me that he is lacking digestive enzymes. In the wild birds with digestive problems will eat the poop of healthy birds in order to restore the balance of good bacteria in their systems. As far the dirt and bricks...this says that he is also lacking minerals in his diet. sounds to me like he is in need of a cuttle bone and a mineral block to help him with him mineral problem and lactobacillus (Ornabac or benebac sold in pet stores) for his digestive enzyme problem. If he refuses to use a cuttle bone or a mineral block you may have to get a supplement to sprinkle over some moist food the samje way you use Ornabac or Benebac.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Also if he doesn't touch the cuttle bone/mineral block you can scrape it off over top of the food. so when he eats his food he'll get it.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I have to agree the mineral block and cuttle bone seem to be needed here, if nothing elsr just scrape the stuff off both and sprincle on his food, you can also buy Calcium with vitamin D3 and add that a couple times a week, the reason for the colored tongue Hummm no idea but let us know if you try this stuff if it helps...be happy 
ALSO what are you feeding him, a diet of seeds or pellets or both along with veggies and cereals pasta etc maybe can help.




sweetrsue said:


> Eating poop tells me that he is lacking digestive enzymes. In the wild birds with digestive problems will eat the poop of healthy birds in order to restore the balance of good bacteria in their systems. As far the dirt and bricks...this says that he is also lacking minerals in his diet. sounds to me like he is in need of a cuttle bone and a mineral block to help him with him mineral problem and lactobacillus (Ornabac or benebac sold in pet stores) for his digestive enzyme problem. If he refuses to use a cuttle bone or a mineral block you may have to get a supplement to sprinkle over some moist food the samje way you use Ornabac or Benebac.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If it's not dirt or poop, it may be a fungal infection. It's similar to an yeast infection and wil change colors. It grows like a mushroom. I would keep him away from chewing anything, make sure they have a grate (so they can't get to poo before you get to clean it) and take him into the vet as you planned. Ziggy had that when I first got him.


----------

